

Ask HN: Using comment box or reply on Twitter for personal blog comment - neep

What will you choose using comment box (disqus, livefyre, etc) or reply on twitter like @necolas&#x27;s tweet https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;necolas&#x2F;status&#x2F;418520525216808960 for your personal blog? Please give your reason too. 
Roon.io also use it http:&#x2F;&#x2F;drew.roon.io<p>Thanks :)
======
munimkazia
I am not sure if I'd want to crowd my twitter timeline with article replies,
but I like the idea.

